
What It's Like Working with Steve Jobs - pcr910303
http://inventor-labs.com/blog/2011/10/12/what-its-really-like-working-with-steve-jobs.html
======
kuharich
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11036195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11036195)

